# Ohm Johan Rocks



## Rob Fisher (3/6/14)

@johan is a life saver! Let me tell you a story about Kiera! She is the beautiful Woodvil 18490 on the left.



On my travels to the Cape and back (well at least to the Cape and not back) Kiera and Erica were my constant companions but at the Vape Meet in CT I put Kiera in my little silver vape suitcase along with all the juice and other stuff I bought with the result that she was pretty cramped and her fire button was pressed... for how long I don't know... but luckily @Hein510 and his mate came over and asked to see Kiera so I opened the suitcase only to find that the Reomiser was almost red hot... she never worked after that and there was much sadness in the land and I wondered how long and how much it would cost to ship here to Reosmods in the USA and back again?

When I got back I mentioned it to @johan and he said send it to him and he would take a look at it...




Well he did and she is as good as new and on her way back home as we speak! Happiness is back in the land... and he won't give me his banking details!

Johan you are an Officer and a Gentleman sir!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/14)

I learnt three lessons here...

1. Never cramp a Woodvil's style or if you do then see point number 2.
2. There is actually an On/Off switch on the Woodvil.
3. Johan is the MAN!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8


----------



## RIEFY (3/6/14)

well done ohm Johan

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (3/6/14)

I mos told you he could fix it!! 
Nice!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/14)

Hein510 said:


> I mos told you he could fix it!!
> Nice!



You mos did and he did!


----------



## Die Kriek (3/6/14)

Well done Ohm @johan! Glad Kiera is feeling better


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

@johan ... Your the man


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @johan is a life saver! Let me tell you a story about Kiera! She is the beautiful Woodvil 18490 on the left.
> View attachment 5779
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, please don't polish my marbles like that, I still have to compete in a beer & sprint competition in less than 2 weeks time  - I am but a shy boy and by getting a big head now will not assist in exercising my liver and lung capacity.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (3/6/14)

Nice one ohm @johan 



johan said:


> LOL, please don't polish my marbles like that, I still have to compete in a beer & sprint competition in less than 2 weeks time  - I am but a shy boy and by getting a big head now will not assist in exercising my liver and lung capacity.



I think the winner of the beer comp should get a years supply of essential or milk thistle

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (3/6/14)

well done @johan !!!


----------



## Andre (3/6/14)

Reotrician of note!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Reotrician of note!



Big time!


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

That is fantastic Ohm @johan !!

I can imagine how much happiness you brought back into @Rob Fisher's vaping world knowing it is fixed.

Do you mind sharing with us what was wrong and what you did to fix it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Silver said:


> That is fantastic Ohm @johan !!
> 
> I can imagine how much happiness you brought back into @Rob Fisher's vaping world knowing it is fixed.
> 
> Do you mind sharing with us what was wrong and what you did to fix it?



Rob has all the info that was needed to be fix and think its for him to decide to divulge - all I am willing to say at the moment is, if it was any other device than a Reo, it would have ended in the waste bin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

The non technical answer is the collapsed spring was replaced and the heat melted a soldered connection that was fixed. There may be more but that was my understanding of the trauma. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

Feel free to let them know @johan. Especially if I didn't get all the details right. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

Well done @johan - glad you could fix it for Rob


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Feel free to let them know @johan. Especially if I didn't get all the details right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



No that's the essence of it, and you explained it well Rob.


----------

